# Snowglobe interactive!!



## Gruntilda (Dec 2, 2017)

I just discovered today that if you tap the snowglobe it makes snow fall - whoo hoo!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2017)

I noticed this too! It’s adorable


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out. I just went and tried it and it's really cute!


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 2, 2017)

I can't wait to get the snow globe. I love snow globes. It was the first thing I tried to get but it takes either 100 or 300 candy canes. Haha.


----------



## twins (Dec 2, 2017)

I had noOoOooO idea the snowglobe did that! Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

It makes a little sparkle sound too!  Like a magic wand or something.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2017)

What, it is?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOD IT IS


----------

